# alternative motorhome pet



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Seems the latest pet craze in UK is miniature pigs. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newsvideo/?bcpid=4464161001&bctid=43920348001

Look really cute and if you get bored with them then at least they'll make a good square meal. :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes but that equates to £700 for that square meal. 8O 

tony


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

You could never fry bacon and eggs for breakfast again - I mean, it wouldn't be right, surely!

Autumn


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Great for dealing with the garbage :lol: :lol:


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

*pets*

Hi,
Wait for this one,
We are actually thinking of taking our parrot a six year old Macaw named Micky away with us, not sure of the reaction from other campers though.  
Mind you he can really be quite entertaining, if at times quite noisey, and no he does'nt swear, :roll: 
Clive


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

A goldfish in an envelope take up no space at all :wink:


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

patp said:


> Great for dealing with the garbage :lol: :lol:


A labrador's cheaper and just as effective! :lol:

Viv


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*parrots*

We have 2 parrots, thtas why we have the motorhome, tip, if you go abroad, easiar to use the tunnel


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

We were at Twinwood festival this year and a couple has their parrot with them - he was very entertaining and well behaved, just sat outside and chatted with passers-by!!


----------

